# Awning Skirt Fixing



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi, I want to attach an awning skirt to my Autotrail Apache and would appreciate some advice. I have considered 2 options: Attach plastic awning rail to the underside of the fiberglass trim using Sikaflex and screws, or alternatively use the screw in studs to the side of the trim. 

I am not sure whether or not I can put self tapping screws into the fiberglass. Can anyone help on this one please? Thanks.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you could use a self tapper with a spring clip behind

joe


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

we attach ours with suckers,works well and leaves no marks


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi joedenise, thanks for the info. Are they dedicated spring clips for self tappers and if so any ideas where I can buy some? Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

enjohn said:


> Hi joedenise, thanks for the info. Are they dedicated spring clips for self tappers and if so any ideas where I can buy some? Thanks


Halfords 'bits and bobs' rack.


----------

